# RSPCA Animal rescue



## KYRIEBLOOMFIELD (Mar 9, 2012)

I was watching RSPCA Animal rescue today and a story came up about a cat called Snowy that had been tied up and set alite. He survived after life saving surgery.
People make me so angry, how could they be so cruel?! I just wondered if they ever found out who did it? If they have I hope they've got what they deserve for commiting such an aweful crime.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Even if they had caught them would the punishment suit the crime? I fear not.

There are some sick people out there.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I just hope and pray that there is such a thing as Karma


----------

